# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  OFERTA EXPORTABLE BELGICA Y EUROPA

## Serge

Somos una empresa Peruana-Belga ubicada en Tacna. Buscamos exportadores de productos organicos certificados o en vias de certificacion.  
Productos: oregano, paprika, trucha, cebolla, aceite de oliva, cacao, lana y confecciones de alpaca, pescado y mariscos, etc 
Envian sus ofertas y propuestas a sales@elefante-verde.com. 
Att. 
Serge Michel VoldersTemas similares: Artículo: Se ejecutarán 300 planes de negocios para mejorar oferta exportable de 30,000 productores Artículo: Siex usará red comercial de Cancillería para promover oferta exportable andina Artículo: Directora de FMI conocerá oferta productiva y exportable de pymes peruanas Artículo: Promperú promoverá oferta exportable peruana de pesca y acuicultura en Bélgica Artículo: Hay 26 empresas peruanas que ofrecerán en Perú Natura su oferta exportable

----------

